# ELLA SMELLA



## Chewbecca (May 30, 2008)

This is my American Pit Bull Terrier, Ella.  Well, my son actually named her Ella Fitzgerald (he's a big fan), but had we gotten a boy dog, his name would have been Charlie Parker (also a big Charlie fan).

Anyway, most of my shots are of her.









"MAH BALL!"














"hey, mom-lady, whatchu got?"






"BUT OF COURSE I speak Toy very well, yes."







"GIVE ME MAH TOY, MOM-LADY!!!"



















"hehehe"







"hahahahaha!"








"BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"







"OMGZ ROTFLMAO GTFO, that's funny schtuff, mom-lady!"














BEST EARS. EVER.














"Oh no.  I didn't mean to get the door all dirty.  Can I come inside anyway, plz?"







THE END.


----------



## sarallyn (May 30, 2008)

YAYA ella.


----------



## Chewbecca (May 31, 2008)

ohmygod.

Holy crap.  I didn't realize you liked photography!
YAY!  Now I don't feel so alone here.:mrgreen:
And where are the pics of Miss Gracie??? HUH?:mrgreen:


----------



## sarallyn (May 31, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> ohmygod.
> 
> Holy crap.  I didn't realize you liked photography!
> YAY!  Now I don't feel so alone here.:mrgreen:
> And where are the pics of Miss Gracie??? HUH?:mrgreen:



I'm kinda into photography, but it's hard because I only have a film SLR.
maybe i'll post some good pictures of Gracie next week.

until then, MORE ELLA! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Chewbecca (May 31, 2008)

Well,  I am hoping to get some naked pics of her today (no collar or harness on, that is!), so when I do, I'll post them.:mrgreen:

I've been practicing taking my pictures of my son.  He's SOOO easy to take pictures of because he's a total ham for the camera.  He's always moving, always posing, and ALWAYS being goofy.


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 1, 2008)

My what big ears you have...
Love the "laughing dog"!


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

The background lets these shots down somewhat I feel. The shot with the ball, second to last, looks the most photogenic to me. That one stands out from the rest.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 2, 2008)

Droberts-
Glad you enjoyed the "laughing series".




TrickyRic said:


> The background lets these shots down somewhat I feel. The shot with the ball, second to last, looks the most photogenic to me. That one stands out from the rest.



TrickyRic,

I really appreciate your opinion.  I didn't post these for critique and criticism, but I welcome it anyway.

These pics were taken mainly for fun because I had only gotten my camera 3 days before and was just practicing taking pics.  Nothing serious, just fun.

If you only knew how difficult it is to photograph that dog (especially in motion), you might change your opinion.:lmao:


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't take my post too seriously, LOL. I personally take far too many 'Just for fun' shots and don't expect you to always think about composition.

However, when it comes to a shot of somebodies pet, the sentimental value only comes into account if you're the owner so unless the composition is there, it's hard for a shot like these to do anything for the average joe like me.


----------



## sarallyn (Jun 2, 2008)

This is just for fun TrickyRic, please don't C&C if not asked. Hence, "just for fun".


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I really didn't mean to cause a riot =). I was really only making a passing comment and I'm pretty sure Chewbecca understands this.



> I really appreciate your opinion. I didn't post these for critique and criticism, but I welcome it anyway.


----------

